# Predator too big and too close...



## hubel458

East of Brinton Isabella county. Half mile east we live.

A huge coyote wolf cross, we want it and den gone. 

It is Bigger than most adult deer. Don't know where den is...

Problem is we have small acreage and everything around is posted.

It and pack have killed most of our fawns, a whole bunch of egrets, it is way

to bold, scary not timid. A pox on the greens, state, feds for making us pay for

this butchery and mayhem and danger to kids, pets, farm stock. 

Ed Hubel --- In the phone book.. don't believe in cells and goofy apps...


----------



## FREEPOP

Bigger than most adult deer, interesting.

My parents live near there, by the Eagles Recreation Center.


----------



## hubel458

We all been seeing it nearly everyday, or night, crossing roads,

standing back off on neighbors watching for deer. Ed


----------



## FREEPOP

Any pictures?

BTW, I do trap and will be up there this fall to do some trapping.


----------



## hubel458

No pictures that I know of I saw it daytime, no cell

few others with cell at night, I told them be ready to get

pictures, all sightings within couple miles. Ed.


----------



## BVW

Any chance it's a feral domestic dog ? what indication is there it's a wolf coyote mix ? 

Good info on Coyote wolf "hybrids".
http://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2015/02/28/coywolf-coyote-wolf-hybrid/24186739/


----------



## hubel458

These are hybrids we are sure, we hear them at night

and it isn't. like a wolf howl but yipping sound.

And have seen two dead ones that were shot around here

years ago and they were bigger than coyotes by far,

bigger than the biggest shepard dogs I've seen.

I'll let any on here to hunt or trap but it's all open and


it ain't best for trapping.Onnly 20 acres Ed


----------



## flash5153

If it's that bold,,,,and so little property,,maybe baiting is just the right answer. Find a road kill deer and put it somewhere you can see it. If the smell wont be a issue. lol

I did this one time,,,and when the wind was blowing my direction,,I realized it was a huge mistake.


----------



## BVW

hubel458 said:


> These are hybrids we are sure, we hear them at night
> 
> and it isn't. like a wolf howl but yipping sound.
> 
> And have seen two dead ones that were shot around here
> 
> years ago and they were bigger than coyotes by far,
> 
> bigger than the biggest shepard dogs I've seen.
> 
> I'll let any on here to hunt or trap but it's all open and
> 
> 
> it ain't best for trapping.Onnly 20 acres Ed


Please post any pics if someone gets any.. This would extremely abnormal case of hybridization that hasn't been seen before. The buzz word coy wolf refers to coyotes with less than 5% eastern wolf DNA (allegedly).: They are only slightly larger than the common eastern coyote. to have wild k9s larger than Deer in the area would be very interesting to many wildlife biologists. Hopefully someone takes a few of them out and get some DNA testing done to see what is cause such huge mutants.


----------



## hubel458

The dead one I saw years ago was nearly 7 ft

long nose to tail end.. These are not wilyy coyotes.

Had teeth longer than any dogs I've seen..

I'll check and see if any pics of dead one are around. Ed


----------



## WACKNSTACK

I want to come up and hunt them.


----------



## Robert Holmes

In the UP we call them sask wolf they stand upright and are larger than a grizzley bear. They eat deer like animal crackers and kill all of the salmon. I have shot a few of them and I think that they are bullet proof.


----------



## hubel458

Anyone is welcome to hunt it here, last evening it chased

a fawn into our front drive, nephew scared it away.Then it made a big

circle, around outback out of range, where the pond is that had the

egrets we think its pack killed. Just sat looking for more deer.

the fawn went other way, maybe safe I hope,,,

It has got to go..ED


----------



## DecoySlayer

hubel458 said:


> Anyone is welcome to hunt it here, last evening it chased
> 
> a fawn into our front drive, nephew scared it away.Then it made a big
> 
> circle, around outback out of range, where the pond is that had the
> 
> egrets we think its pack killed. Just sat looking for more deer.
> 
> the fawn went other way, maybe safe I hope,,,
> 
> It has got to go..ED


Do you have a shotgun or a .22? Pop that thing and get it over with! Send us a picture when you get him.


----------



## hubel458

I got elephant rifles.And bigger..

I'm the 12ga From Hell guy. 585 HE guy

But never have gun in hand when I see it while driving on road..

I can't get out and hunt it, bad knees, arthritis, 76. no 

night vision, no scoped varmint gun. It seems to know when

to get out of shotgun range, like last evening, the nephew

come in got shotgun but it was 1/4 mile away out back as fast

as it could.. Ed


----------



## DecoySlayer

Maybe you will luck out and be sitting on the back porch, armed of course, when the monster comes out next time.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Please share pictures if and when someone kills it.


----------



## DecoySlayer

Luv2hunteup said:


> Please share pictures if and when someone kills it.


Even live pics would be fun to look at.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter

Wish I lived closer. You sure it's not one of them samsquantches


----------



## flash5153

I was thinking it might be easier to get a picture of big foot . lol


----------

